# Experienced Biller, Collector



## Jennercoder (Feb 6, 2012)

I am posting this for a friend I have worked with for years. She is the most focused, intelligent Biller I have ever worked with, and knows some coding due to her sharp attention to detail and knowledge and expertise in Billing and Collections.

Deborah McEvoy
902A Sonoma Ave. Santa Rosa, CA 95404 • (707) 545-2520 • allwaysmagic@yahoo.com


PROFESSIONAL OBJECTIVE
Seasoned, senior medical billing collector is seeking a position with a secure, team-oriented organization that offers the opportunity for professional expansion within a positive environment.


QUALIFICATIONS
•	20+ years experience in medical office management/medical billing.
•	Proficient in medical office development & implementation of office policies and procedures.
•	Outstanding collection abilities. 
•	Detail-oriented. 
•	Critical thinker.  
•	Exceptional communication abilities and telephone demeanor.


EXPERTISE
•	Cardiology  
•	Radiology/Diagnostic Services   
•	Chiropractic
•	OB/GYN 
•	Anesthesiology  
•	Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy (HBO)
•	Rural Health Care 
•	Primary Care Services 
•	Vascular Surgery
•	Medicare, Medi-Cal, Denti-Cal, Worker's Compensation, MVA, HMO/PPO, ICD-9, CPT, ASA
•	HIPAA    



EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Meritus Health Group                                                               February 2011-Feb. 2012
Supervisor of overseas Billing operations staff of 9, 
Senior Claims Analyst/A/R/Billing Supervisor                              

This company assists offices and facilities across the country, in a billing service and Collections capacity. Duties include, and are not limited to electronic and paper billing functions, 
Developing processes for higher reimbursement, training client staff in house, and training staff overseas. Challenges have been
Exciting as well as educational. I have experienced growth in my position as a supervisor, and have gained knowledge as a collector, as it was crucial to learn about various payors in other
states. All insurances billed.


Adventist Health - St Helena Hospital		March 2007-February 2011
LEAD COLLECTOR -PFS

Duties for St Helena Hospital include Medi-Cal follow-up for in-patient stays. I am especially proud of having the highest A/R received for Medi-Cal in the history of patient financial services within 90 days of assuming the position. All specialties are billed, including psychiatric. Additional duties include follow-up for in-patient and out-patient services for the Center for Behavioral Health site, located in Vallejo. All insurances are billed. Challenges presented in this position are learning a new specialty as well as facility, in addition to Part A billing. Knowledge of government regulations and authorization protocol is crucial for maximum reimbursement. During previous fical year, recovered $20,000.00 in Medi-Cal underpayments through the appeals process.


Adventist Health- Ukiah Valley Primary Care		August 2006-March 2007
BILLER

Responsible for the data entry and follow-up for a large pediatric practice as well as a physical therapy practice. Duties included charge entry, insurance verification and follow-up, and the eventual monitoring of the EMR functions for these practices. Participated in various projects at the behest of my supervisor(s) as necessary. Transferred to St Helena Hospital when offered a position that would utilize my Medi-Cal expertise.


Adventist Health - Redbud Community Hospital		July 2006-August 2006
ACCT REP-PFS

Hired at part-time status in the Patient Financial Services Department as part of the Medicare team, filing claims, responding to patient inquiries, and performing insurance follow-up. Transferred to Ukiah Valley Primary Care when a permanent position became available.


Women's OB/Gyn Medical Group			April 2004-February 2006
ACCOUNTS RECEIVABLE ANALYST

OB/Gyn billing for a large specialty practice. All insurances billed. Personally responsible for developing their  online insurance verification protocol, which included contacting all insurances involved, and training staff on eligibility verification. Also responsible for 2005 office compliance regarding ICD9/CPT. Performed month-end and year-end closing procedures as well as provided any special reports requested by the Office Manager and/or physicians.  Heavy patient contact and collections, in person and via telephone. Attended seminars for continuing education.

Northern California Medical Associates		July 2001-April 2004
MEDI-CAL COORDINATOR

Previously employed with this company as a Medi-Cal specialist, invited to return to the company in a supervisory position, utilizing my extensive expertise for the billing and collection of Medi-Cal. Also responsible for accounts receivable. Reduced A/R exceeding one million dollars to balance of $250,000 during period of employment. Duties included data entry, manual and electronic claim submission and subsequent follow-up. Responsible for staff training and developing policy. Reported directly to the Operations Manager. I am especially proud of retrieving a missing check write exceeding $25,000.00.





Marin Medical Practice Concepts			May 1999-July 2001 
PHYSICIAN REPRESENTATIVE

A medical billing/collection liaison within this multi-specialty Billing Service. Responsible for accounts receivable. Duties included data entry, insurance follow-up, and patient collection. 


MD Condren Billing Services			November 1998-May 1999
PHYSICIAN REPRESENTATIVE

This position maintained the accounts receivable for multi-specialties, primarily Anesthesiology. Meticulous attention to detail was essential due to the specialties involved. Entirely responsible for data entry, patient and insurance collection, as well as performing the technical month-end closing procedures. Also successfully completed any additional projects at the behest of my employer or any of the physicians.


Southwest Community Health Center		January 1997-August 1998
MEDICAL BILLING SUPERVISOR

The health center had been open for 18 months prior to my hire date without any accounts receivable activity initiated. I developed the center's billing and collection policy. Implemented their computer system (Paradigm). Trained and supervised staff. Performed all aspects of insurance billing and follow-up for each type of service provided at the Health Center.  Heavy patient interaction. Successfully communicated with Spanish-speaking patients and created a non-threatening environment. Rural Health Care designation, with Internal Medicine, Family Planning, and Dental Services in the same building.


Northern California Medical Associates		August 1993-December 1996
MEDI-CAL SPECIALIST

Responsible for the Medi-Cal billing for all physicians within this large, expanding medical group. Extensive data entry, collections, and follow-up. Knowledge of Medi-Cal's stringent regulations and restrictions was critical for success


REFERENCES AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST


----------

